# New in Penang



## gardimar_5 (Aug 27, 2015)

Hi. New to this forum and new to Penang. Wondering if there are other expats in Penang. Let me hear your thoughts.


----------



## nishaminaj (Nov 16, 2015)

Heyyy


----------

